# Paludarium/vivarium Nooby



## gantonski (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello friends.

This is my first post so allow me to introduce myself.

I am 27 years old from PNW. I'm about to start my masters in architecture and i am obsessed with nature, but am much too distant from it.

I'd like to start a paludarium and as i understand the difference between a palu and a viv is that a viv has animals -- frogs and fish. I mostly just want plants (for now).

I cant seem to find any forums exclusive to plants, but the dendroboards seem to host many plant-exclusive paludariums. 

So... i want to recreate a high humidity environment. here are a few features that i plan to include:
-high humidity flowering plants
-high humidity ferns
-high humidity grass
-both terrestrial and aquatic (i want dry land on the base, not just the walls)
-i'd prefer as many living (or once living) features as possible (if possible i'd like to stay away from cork, unless its foolish not to use it)
-i want to be able to have fungus growing in it as well -- weird, i know, but thats the reason for high humidity.
-person tolerant temperatures -- its indoors so i would like to have it be around 60°F-75°F

I'm unsure of a good size for a beginner but i'd like to have a good sense of depth. i'm considering the 12x12x18 or the 18x18x18 from zoomed. I have no idea about the process of constructing in these types of things, or the advantages/disadvantages. So any insight on a good beginner size would be very much appreciated.

I am also a huge fan of people copy/pasting threads as they are relevant to my desired features. it saves you (the helper) any explaining you might not wanna do and i can learn a lot, so if a bunch of links is all the effort you wanna reply with, i would be grateful of it.

Before this becomes TL;DR, i'll leave it at this.

Thank you so much,
gantonski


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

A paludarium is a vivarium with a large water portion from my understanding.

If you truly want a paludarium, you should get a tank with a larger footprint.
You might be able to get everything you need into an 18x18, but I'd go larger if at all possible.

Also, if you have no plans to put animals in it, i would go with an aquarium for the tank, as the exos vents will obscure your water segment, and limit your water depth.

Petco is having the $1 per gallon sale. I'd say go buy a 40 breeder tank to get started.


----------



## gantonski (Sep 9, 2013)

ok thanks for your help

I think that as far as the amount of water goes, i'm thinking around 1/5 to 1/3 of the footprint will be water. It will also be fairly shallow, a few inches (unless further research proves a more optimal amount for water/plant relationship). So, not a lot of water.

I was considering the zoomed models because of the vents providing fresh air. I definitely see your point and think you might be right. You dont think that the lack of vents will prove detrimental to the plants inside the tank? Again, being novice, i'm unsure of the delicacy of stagnant air. 

Thanks for the tip about the 40 breeder (will research it now)


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

ExoTerra have the same venting system and, at least here in Phoenix, some independent reptile stores sell them used at super prices, and I think PetsMart is having a sale on some sizes. From my experience, airflow is very important. I have an ExoTerra 18" cube and the vent system at the front along with me opening the front to feed my frog provides enough airflow to keep my tillandsia and other plants healthy and happy. However my viv only has a waterfall, no standing water, so that may also play a part in keeping your paludarium healthy.


----------



## gantonski (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks arrow

a few more questions
-Is there a type of window i could install onto the top of a 40 breeder? that way i could convert it to a vertical paludarium but still have it closed? I've seen some threads, but i'm not sure if its all custom mods or if there are kits.
-Why is driftwood used? Is it beyond rotting? How does moss grow on driftwood?
-Also, how do plants work with coir on cork bark? Do you cut out pockets and supplement the plants with nutrients?
-is there a comprehensive list of plants i could use categorized by habitat?

thanky!


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

gantonski said:


> Thanks arrow
> 
> a few more questions
> -Is there a type of window i could install onto the top of a 40 breeder? that way i could convert it to a vertical paludarium but still have it closed? I've seen some threads, but i'm not sure if its all custom mods or if there are kits.
> ...


No problem!
I know of one site that sells kits, I haven't bought from them before, but from what I understand they can provide custom dimensions. Conversion Kits – Jungle Box

I've never used driftwood myself, only cork bark, so can't help you on that one!

If the plant is a vine or epiphytic, you don't need to create any pockets. I have neo broms, I just wrapped their stolons in sphagnum in stick it into a crevice in the cork bark. As you may have read in older threads, if the plant doesn't have an easy means of just sticking it into the background, use can use toothpicks. I also have vining plants that just take root into the cork and the coir covered GreatStuff, both the broms and the vines need just light and water to be healthy, so from my experience, no supplementation is needed, and since I have a frog in there I wouldn't want to introduce anything for fear of side effects in his/her health.

It isn't separated by habit necessarily, but it is divided by being appropriate for vivariums of certain animals: Vivarium Plants
This list should contain plants appropriate for humid temperate conditions that dart frogs thrive in, but I would be sure to double-check how big a plant will get if it isn't listed to make sure it will be a good fit for your viv.

Hope this helps!
Ryan T.


----------



## gantonski (Sep 9, 2013)

you're incredibly helpful.

I think with further research i've learned that cork bark is a great medium for sticking plants on. A lot of viv's i've seen people use a combination of cork and foam faux rocks (which i think is amazing). I've got about 4 tabs open on faux rocks and will see if it meets my environmentally friendly standards. 

So one of my biggest problems is that i dont plan to have any sort of creatures, just plants. And its hard to find a list of plants that arent bias to the pets people will be putting them in, thats why i wanted to search via habitat. I'll take a look at your link -- i also am deeply in love with the tillandsias, orchids, ferns and possibly carnivorous plants. but i want to make sure their habitats arent contradictory, or that i dont misplace them in my paludarium (for example, prioritizing light to the plants that need it vs the plants that dont so much).

the last thing i wanna do is create something that is somehow detrimental (plants that thrive in opposite habitats, using glue/materials that are harmful to the plants/environment, etc) for the sake of something that looks good.

again, thanks for your help and your resources,
greg


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

This one is pretty cool... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72637


----------

